# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  UM-UMT Т-34 и техника на их базе

## ЛИТОВЕЦ

Уважаемые колеги приобрел я немношко техники на базе Т-34( то есть 2 Т-34 и Су 85/100/122 -а также Ба разных модификаций).Вопрос : что делать с резиновыми(виниловыми) деталями,На сайте нашол заметку что они едят пластик.....
http://www.network54.com/Forum....y+to--- 
 Посмотрел и увидел что это правда. Что вы можете подзказать? Самый простой ответ--замена колес ---негодится. Это займет немало финанцов+сложность преобретеня. Многие инетмагазины продукцией ARMORY не торгует. Жду Ваших рекомендаций.

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
У меня 34-ка их года 3 стоит, проблем нет, катки окрашены...

ЗЫ ссылка ваша не работает

----------


## An-Z

подъедает иногда резина, а вот чтоб поливинилхлорид.. жутко инертное вещество.. у меня на УМ Т-34 год ПВХ бандажи на катках несёт без последствий

----------


## Carrey

Рекомендация такая: вырезаем полоску самоклеящейся фольги, наклеиваем на колесо, а на неё надеваем шину.

----------


## OKA

Про технологию литья гусениц на микромодели БТТ :

----------

